# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  اتصال به اینترنت از طریق دیش

## S.O.L.O

با سلام به دوستان و اساتید عزیز
منظورم اصلا را انداختن ISP یا همچین چیزی نیست . کاری به مجوز هم ندارم 
سوالم اینه

من اگه بخوام از طریق دیش به اینترنت متصل بشم ( هم send و هم receive ) و مصرفم هم فقط خانگی باشه یعنی فقط یک کاربر .. 
1- چه تجهیزاتی لازم دارم ؟!
2- هزینه این تجهیزات چقدر میشه؟

 با تشکر

----------


## Identifier

نیاز به یک sattelite modem که send/recieve باشه داری که البته توان transiver بسته به اینکه از چه Provider استفاده میکنی و به تعداد پهنای باند برای ارسال نیاز داری (برای کارهای خانگی 32 تا 64 کفایت میکنه) و وضعیت سیگنال اون provider به چه صورت است بستگی دارد . نکته ای که در مورد تجهیزات باید توجه داشته باشید تجهیزات ku - Bound با تجهیزات C-Bound متفاوت است و هزینه های اون هم کلا فرق داره .

در مورد هزینه دقیق بایستی باید با ارائه دهندگان این سرویس صحبت کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## roya24

سلام 
من خيلي علاقمند هستم كه اين مطلب را ياد بگيرم ولي اين مطلبي كه شما گفتي مطمئنا شركت هاي isp به كاربران خانگي اين امكان رو فراهم نمي كنند و من خودم جايي رو نمي شناسم كه بتونم اين "اتصال به اينترنت از طريق ديش " رو بگيرم ، ميشه اين كار خيلي جالب را به صورت آموزش در سايت بذاريد؟
خيلي ممنون

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> سلام 
> من خيلي علاقمند هستم كه اين مطلب را ياد بگيرم ولي اين مطلبي كه شما گفتي مطمئنا شركت هاي isp به كاربران خانگي اين امكان رو فراهم نمي كنند و من خودم جايي رو نمي شناسم كه بتونم اين "اتصال به اينترنت از طريق ديش " رو بگيرم ، ميشه اين كار خيلي جالب را به صورت آموزش در سايت بذاريد؟
> خيلي ممنون


سلام

آموزش خاصی نداره . بلکه کانفیگ تجهیزات مهم هست که اونم بر حسب برند با هم متفاوته

----------


## mohseni12345

بهش می گن اینترنت آنلاین
دو نوع هست یکی ارسال از طریق تلفن و دریافت از ماهواره و یکی ارسال از طریق ماهواره و دریافت از ماهواره
اگه روش دوم یعنی ارسال و دریافت از طریق ماهواره داشته باشی و بگیرنت به جرم جاسوسی برای کشورای خارجی میندازنت جایی که اینترنت با سرعت 200 مگابیت داشته باشه
و اگر روش اول رو خواستی باید یه اینترنت ای دی اس ال برای ارسال اطلاعات داشته باشی
باید یه کارت ریسیور داشته باشی ( حدود 70 هزار تومن)
بعد باید اکانت  بخری که ماهانه هست و خیلی گرون
بعد از اینکه همه ی اینا رو فراهم کردی می تونی بشینی از اینترنت سرعت بالا استفاده کنی
اگه بچه مایه داری برو دنبالش وگرنه فکرشم نکن

----------

